# Bed Slats on overcab bed - Suntor 590PR



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Actually tried sleeping in the overcab bed for the first time last week. 

Is this bed designed for 2 x adults? Our combined weight caused the slats to bottom out leaving a dip in the middle - very cosy 8) 

We are not overly heavy - but I'm not saying how heavy! Apart from the saggy base slats, the bed was very comfy.

I looked at the slats next morning and was very surprised how easy it was to push them down to bottom out on the plywood base. 

Anybody else had this problem or found a solution?

Should we go back to making up the lounge bed?

Dave


----------

